# Slope or the landing board 0° to 60°, but better 60°



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Just wondering if bees choose trees that have entrance holes with that angle on them?? Seems to me if it was important to the bees, they would, and they are a pretty smart at existing. IMO that was a tremendous amount of money and effort spent that could have been spent on important stuff.

The biggest problems on earth that bees have are human created. Lets work on that, instead.


----------



## hunkybee (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL, Hey the "Bee Movie", explains it all.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I wouldn't change my plans. And by my plans, I mean not having a landing board at all.

60º or 0º, I don't really think it matters. The bees may fly at slow speeds equal to 60º, and landing on a board that is 60º may end up saving them energy. However, the amount of energy required to correct a bees body from 60º to 0º, even a million times, doesn't really make much of a quantitative outcome in the amount of honey the bees produce, or the average life span. And it certainly doesn't justify the expense of the landing board, or the amount of energy you expel in building, painting, hauling, ect. the landing board around.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

" IMO that was a tremendous amount of money and effort spent that could have been spent on important stuff"
This is what a rich country like Australia can spend money on. Interesting. On the other hand funding to eradicate the Asian Bee has just been discontinued.
Maybe we could afford to do both?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I never put mouse ramps... er... I mean landing boards on mine...


----------



## DocBB (Aug 26, 2010)

max2 said:


> " IMO that was a tremendous amount of money and effort spent that could have been spent on important stuff"
> This is what a rich country like Australia can spend money on. Interesting. On the other hand funding to eradicate the Asian Bee has just been discontinued.
> Maybe we could afford to do both?


I think that the global context of this paper was trying to improve tactics of landing for helicopter and space shuttles meetings, the conclusions about bees were a side effect.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

ArkansasBK said:


> IMO that was a tremendous amount of money and effort spent that could have been spent on important stuff.


 Important stuff doesn't get grant money


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> I never put mouse ramps... er... I mean landing boards on mine...


Mouse ramps!!!!! So tell me, how do you do a SBB with a mouse ramp???


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>So tell me, how do you do a SBB with a mouse ramp??? 

A regular SBB will fit on a standard mouse ramp, err, I mean hive stand. They usually have a landing board out front, which I cut off and an entrance that I block as well...


----------

